# Favorite Colour?



## Momo(th) (Dec 17, 2013)

Mine at the moment is hot or fiery pink. I also love pale green.

And as for contrast, I always loved the look of white and black swirls. They just look so . . . swirly.


----------



## Spoon (Dec 17, 2013)

For a specific color, it's seafoam green. Overall, I like blue most. 

Aaand I'm kind of picky about brown, but there's a few shades I really dig.


----------



## Momo(th) (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh, forgot to mention that I really, really love turquoise:)


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 17, 2013)

Orange!  I like black a lot, too. It's probably a tie between those.


----------



## Karousever (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh green has been my favorite color since I was 3. It just always has been. The shade of green depends on the situation, though.


----------



## Flazeah (Dec 17, 2013)

Sunsetty orange and leafy green and aqua are nice! Mainly orange, though.


----------



## eevee_em (Dec 17, 2013)

Red, especially dark red. Although there's no color I actually dislike (unless we're talking about clothes, since I don't like to wear very bright colors).


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 17, 2013)

I like orange but there are few places where I think it looks any good. On oranges is one of them.


----------



## Negrek (Dec 17, 2013)

#00cc00, the color you get when you look at the sky through the underside of a leaf.


----------



## Byrus (Dec 18, 2013)

Blue has always been my favourite. This shade in particular is nice.


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 18, 2013)

I like this shade of orange, as well as this shade of red.


----------



## Scootaloo (Dec 19, 2013)

Light blue, grey and purple are generally my favourites, but i also like lime green and chartreuse.


----------



## Hippy (Dec 19, 2013)

My favorite is green, either sea green, or the color of green that's the background when you have the Scyther Slash Style theme on. And my second favorite is lavender :)


----------



## Ever (Dec 19, 2013)

I, for one, like black. (Charcoal grey is nice as well, as is silver.) It matces everything, looks clean, and also makes me look less tan, as I'm darker than your average Chinese girl.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 19, 2013)

Blue, in particular specific blue shades.

I also like purple, black and teal.


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 20, 2013)

Purple.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Dec 26, 2013)

I quite like Aqua, Turquoise, and any other Blue-Greenish colour.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 26, 2013)

red! or teal.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 22, 2020)

I've always been a biiiiig pink lover, and....* i still am one to this day <3*

buuuut yellow is cute too :D and very happy :D and happiness is awesome


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 22, 2020)

Well... in Pokemon Mode™️ i like purple (Spefically Indigo), but normally i prefer green or blue, and white probably looks the best. I also like pink a lot, followed by brown.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 22, 2020)

IndigoEmmy said:


> Well... in Pokemon Mode™️ i like purple (Spefically Indigo), but normally i prefer green or blue, and white probably looks the best. I also like pink a lot, followed by brown.


Beautiful choices <3 Colors in general are fun :) I have a whole collection of coloring books xD

I also love seeing different colors on flowers a lot :)


----------

